# By Hand Or Machine



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Why do 'they' say that it is better to apply glaze/sealants by machine rather than by hand.....just wondering.


----------



## Sam6er (Apr 3, 2016)

Id assume on the glaze front is because the glaze can penetrate deeper into the fine scratches to give better coverage plus it can be quicker to do via machine on the big flat panels. No idea why they say so on the sealant front


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

May just be quicker to complete for both then


----------



## BavarianRob (Mar 28, 2010)

You get better distribution of product using machine. You will use less than you would by hand with a machine as it’s more efficient. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigalc (Aug 7, 2014)

Better by machine for a thinner even spread of product


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

bigalc said:


> Better by machine for a thinner even spread of product


This :thumb:

You will also use less product


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Multiple reasons, some have micro abrasives which still need breaking down, the "active ingredient" for example a resin, might bond better when warmed up, or during the cooling phase, it spreads more evenly, pressure is distributed better and its usually quicker. Coversly some are genuinely worse by machine.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

camerashy said:


> Why do 'they' say that it is better to apply glaze/sealants by machine rather than by hand.....just wondering.


It's just you get a equal level of product on the paints surface :thumb:
But in some areas you have to use your hand to get to areas where a machine can't reach


----------

